# Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken



## xX jens Xx (16. November 2009)

*Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hab gehört es gibt im Internet seiten mit denen man eine Art torrent Datei(es ist ein Link oda so) machen kann und diese einem Freund schicken kann und dieser kann diese Datei(z.B ein Musiktitel oder ein Word-Dokument) dann direkt vom dem Rechner herunterladen!!

So nun meine Frage kennt jemand eine solche Seite?


gruß jens


----------



## longtom (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Mir fällt da im moment nur Vuze(azureus) ein wenns das noch gibt.


----------



## affenhirn (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Du aknnst aber auch über xfire, msn oder so sachen verschicken.

is zwar nicht so wie torrent zeugs aber get auch


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

du kannst die datei einfach übers icq schicken ^^


----------



## longtom (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Wenns nur Dokumente sind und Mp3s kannst auch Skype benutzen ,aber ich denk mal du willst größere sachen verschicken .


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Oder du lädst die Datei auf nem ftp Server hoch und schickst ihm den Link. Das mit den torrents is nich ganz so einfach, wie das klingt. Hab mich mal ne Zeit lang damit beschäftigt:
Man erstellt mit einem Programm (z.B. Azureus oder µtorrent) eine .torrent Datei, die auf eine Datei oder einen Ordner auf deiner Festplatte verweist. Wenn die Datei jetzt von einem anderen Computer mit einem solchen Programm geöffnet wird (und das Programm richtig eingestellt ist) dann kann er sozusagen den Inhalt der torrent-Datei runterladen. Allerdings musst du das Programm gleichzeitig auch laufen lassen. Das ist im Prinzip wie bei ICQ oder MSN, nur komplizierter, dafür aber auch etwas schneller.

Natürlich kann man mit der Technik auch böse Sachen runterladen  Aber man wird inzwischen relativ schnell erwischt und es lohnt sich daher nicht wirklich.


----------



## xX jens Xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!

Es ging hauptsächlich um Musik, Videos, ...

Werd mal den Tipp von affenhirn ausprobieren!!


----------



## K3n$! (17. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*



xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!
> 
> Es ging hauptsächlich um Musik, Videos, ...
> 
> Werd mal den Tipp von affenhirn ausprobieren!!




MSN, Xfire und co. also die Instant Messenger (?) sind bei mir generell sehr langsam.

Ich bevorzuge da meine Variante: USB Port am Router -> Home FTP.

Allerdings würde ich da Torrent auch nicht vernachlässigen, da das auch ziemlich schnell geht.


----------



## lazy (17. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Jop ftp Server ist da am besten. Kannst du dir auch mit Ubuntu und Apache2 relativ einfach einrichten. Für Filme und Co ist aber immernoch ne externe HDD am besten. Ich hoffe du hast eine Flatrate


----------



## xX jens Xx (17. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Jop hab ich!!!


----------



## Nixtreme (17. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

es gibt ja auch von Microsoft sowas ähnliches wie Skydrive nur das man da virtuelle shared folder einrichten kann und diese dann sogar auf dem desktop haben kann! das hab ich mal mit 'nem cousin in griechenland ausprobiert und es hat echt toll geklappt. man konnte den virtuellen internetordner wie einen normalen systemordner nutzen mit drag&drop und sowas...und die datei war auch nicht lediglich temporär im internet sondern sie blieb auch dort gespeichert! Ich weiß dummer weise nicht mehr wie sich das ganze nannte!

*EDIT:*
Darfst mich knutschen, hab's rausgefunden wie das Ding hieß 
Windows Live Sync
Ihr müsstest euch nurnoch mit euren Live-IDs (wir nannten das früher einfach Hotmail-Adresse )  dort anmelden und das ganze einrichten!


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

am besten ist doch der gute alte µtorrent

Das Programm ist selbsterklärend. Du erstellt eine .torrent Datei und schickst ihm die. Er braucht dann auch den µtorrent oder ein änhliches Programm. Dann saugt er sich schon die sachen die du ihm sozusagen "freigegeben" hast.

Ich glaub aber auch über Hamachi geht das auch...


----------



## lazy (18. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Hamachi ist aber sehr langsam. Weiß jemand wie das aussieht mit der Remoutendesktopverbindung übers Internet? Ich benutze die nur im LAN aber da kann man doch auch gemeinsame Ordner und so einrichten.


----------



## Anduko (24. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Oder du nutzt einfach Opera.
Mit Opera kannst du auch einfach einen Ordner freigeben.
Einfach Opera runterladen, installen und Unite starten. Falls noch nciht dann Account bei Opera anlegen und dich dann anmelden.
Dann Ordner festlegen und deinem Freund die Adresse mitteilen.
Am besten noch den Passwortschutz aktivieren und schon kann er mit Voll-Speed laden von dir.

Anduko


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Hi!

Ich habe habe gute Erfahrungen mit *Hamachi* gemacht. Das Programm erstellt ein *virtuelles Netzwerk*, welches in der Netzwerkumgebung wie ein LAN erkannt wird. Man kann sich dann einfach Datein hin und her schicken oder per "drag and drop" rüberziehen. Auch gespielt haben wir shon über Hamachi. 

*Einer macht nen neuen Server auf *und gibt die *IP und das Passwort an die anderen*, die sich dann einfeich einloggen können. Der Server sollte natürlich im der stärkste Rechner sein. Lief aber damals selbst mit meinem AthlonXP2000 und AOE2 völlig problemlos. 

Chatten kann man natürlich auch bequem. 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Kadauz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Installier dir Virtual Box, setzt mit Ubuntu Server nen Apache Webserver auf, dann Port forwarden. Dann kannst du per FTP Files sharen. Vielleicht bissl umständlich, aber dann sehr effizient.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dateien übers Internet an einen Freund schicken*

Hallo,

ich kann euch wärmstens den HTTP File Server (kurz HFS) ans Herz legen. So kann jeder via Firefox und ohne viel Firlefanz auf eure Freigaben zugreifen.

Grüße,
Wannseesprinter


----------

